# 80 Tunneladapter



## iRaptor (29. Juni 2010)

Guten Tag,

in meiner ipconfig stehen ~ 80 Tunneladapter. Ist das Normal? Woher kommen diese, und wie werde ich sie wider los?



> Windows PowerShell
> Copyright (C) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. Alle Rechte vorbehalten.
> 
> PS C:\Users\iRaptor.de> ipconfig
> ...


----------



## ShadowAMD (29. Juni 2010)

Hi, 

wie haste den das geschaft ??

Möglichkeiten:

1. Tunngle Deinstallieren
2. Netzwerkadapter alle deinstallieren
3. einfach lassen so lange sie nicht stören (never touch a running system)
4. System neu aufsetzten. 

Das währen so meine Vorschläge ^^

MFG


----------



## iRaptor (29. Juni 2010)

zu 1.: Wie soll ich denn die Tunngle deinstallieren?
zu 2.: Habe ich schon versucht und hat keine besserung ergeben
zu 3.: Mir ist aufgefallen das mein internet viel langsamer ist (hälfte) wenn ich ipv6 anhabe, wie ich das deaktiviert habe hatte ich wieder die volle bandbreite.
zu 4.: Das werde ich als letztes versuchen

und wo die herkommen habe ich auch keine anung, macht mir ein wenig sorgen wenn da aufeinmal 80 Tunneladapter in meiner ipconfig auftauchen.


----------



## ShadowAMD (1. Juli 2010)

Irgend ein grund muss es ja haben, wieso die auf deinem System sind xD 

hast du Tunngle drauf ??

wenn nicht machs nochmal drauf und versuchs dann nochmal zu deinstallieren, vielleicht klappts, kp 

hm vielleicht nochmal in der systemsteuerung nachschauen 

vielleicht Geräte Manager, ich hab so en problem noch nie gehabt ^^


----------



## proofie (19. Januar 2011)

Hallo hatte das gleiche Problem.

Ich habe eine Lösung hierfür gefunden, hatte das gleiche Problem anscheinend wird dies durch das IPv6 Protokoll und windows 7 manchmal hervorgerufen....
Lösung findet man hier:

Viele Pseudoeinträge in IPConfig

Grüße und viel Spaß wennd as dein Porblem löst Problem als gelöst deklarieren ansonsten nochmal posten


----------



## iRaptor (19. Januar 2011)

proofie schrieb:


> Hallo hatte das gleiche Problem.
> 
> Ich habe eine Lösung hierfür gefunden, hatte das gleiche Problem anscheinend wird dies durch das IPv6 Protokoll und windows 7 manchmal hervorgerufen....
> Lösung findet man hier:
> ...



Selbst schon herausgefunden.

Ich danke dir trotzdem


----------

